# Free pattern for My Little Pony



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

My grandchildren love these and I found this pattern free for basic pony, school pony, and Princess Celestia, (plus others)

http://knitoneawesome.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic.html

http://knitoneawesome.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic.html#more

http://knitoneawesome.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic.html


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thank you


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

these are adorable!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

:thumbup: my grand daughter will be thrilled. Thank you!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

These are wonderful. Has anyone found a knitting pattern for a My Little Pony?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I and my DGD thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Ladies, I DON"T NEED Another hobby-----but if you ladies keep showing these adorable animals and dolls, I may have to add that to my list. LOL

found 2 skeins of Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable at Walmart today when I went for groceries. Called "Candied", really soft and bright pastel colorways. Don't have any idea what I'm going to do with it but fell in love with it. It will probably end up being for ME, what ever I do.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

My GGD's are going to love these. Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I wish they had the patterns in knitting.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------

